# How do I get out of my DirecTV Contract



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Probably the biggest mistake I've made was taking up DirecTV's offer and switching to HD. It has been nothing short of a mess since we switched in December. 

Installer problems, missed visits (and credits), LOS, dish installed twice from scratch before they got it right, poor signal quality, pixelation, satellites not found and now basically I am getting no channels. Just did an RBR on an HR21-700 and it can't find anything. One other HR21 is getting signals on 101 from 50-0 and NOTHING on 99(c). Oops - no HDTV.

As much as I dislike to local Cable company- and I do - I'm ready to pack it in. No one from DirecTV or their subs can ever come out and fix anything. I am totaly disgusted and fed up with them - and this is BEFORE we get high winds tomorrow. Maybe that will realign things. Wonder when I call when the first appointment is - 2 weeks?

I am NOT a do it yourselfer. I don't align dishes or check switches. I just want it to work (need a computer network - that's no problem).

I know when I paid for the DVRs (and they are leased) that my DirecTV contract extended.

How do I get out of it?

Thanks for listening to my rant. I'm just a little upset. Too bad I can't advantage of the NFL Sunday Ticket - MY REASON FOR GETTING DIRECTV YEARS AGO...


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Sorry about your bad experience, but your best route really would be to try a little do-it-yourself if you are physically able.

It sounds like an LNB, multiswitch, or aiming problem. 

I don't think you can get out of your contract without paying the early termination fee ($20 per month left on your 24-month contract.)


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

a) I wouldn't know where to start
b) I shouldn't have to trouble shoot LNB or multiswitch issues

$20 per month? Is that per receiver or for the contract itself. If it is $20/month total then I'm out tomorrow...


----------



## lonewoolf (Nov 21, 2005)

njblackberry said:


> a) I wouldn't know where to start
> b) I shouldn't have to trouble shoot LNB or multiswitch issues
> 
> $20 per month? Is that per receiver or for the contract itself. If it is $20/month total then I'm out tomorrow...


Per Month


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Email this person with all the details of your situation...

VP of Custopmer Service
email... Ellen Filipiak at [email protected]


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

If you upgraded in December, then your ETF’s will be $180-$200. You’d also “lose” the money you paid in up-front lease fees for the receivers. Honestly, I’d have a hard time dealing with that, especially since wherever else you go, you’ll likely lose picture quality and not gain anything in customer service. I’d push this to make D* fix it.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

Cancel your credit card you gave them and tell them to pick up their stuff. lol


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

rudeney said:


> If you upgraded in December, then your ETF's will be $180-$200. You'd also "lose" the money you paid in up-front lease fees for the receivers. Honestly, I'd have a hard time dealing with that, especially since wherever else you go, you'll likely lose picture quality and not gain anything in customer service. I'd push this to make D* fix it.


I've "written off" the cost of the DVRs. So be it. All of the HDTVs I bought will work just fine, and that's my biggest expense.

I can't lose much more picture quality than I have now - I have nothing.. This is the second time I've lost all HD audio and video.

I am pushing - nicely, by the way - I never give Customer Service a hard time because they aren't (usually) part of the problem.

Let's hope they come through. Repair call set for Thursday. I went for Thursday AM rather than Wednesday PM because I've yet to see DirecTech make an afternoon call..

And I sent an e-mail to Ellen Filipiak (just so I'd feel better).

I am bummed because I was REALLY looking forward to my first NFL ST in HD on Sunday.

I really like DirecTV (and our old Tivos), and I dislike our local cable provider. But it can't get much worse than no signal....


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Have you had your actual cables replaced? Sounds like the Dish itself has been replaced already, if so then the LNB is probably fine. And it sounds like your switches have been replaced as well?

Then I would honestly think it's a bad cable(s) or maybe an old cable splitter in the line if you're using the cables you used to use when you had cable.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

All new cables. Death to splitters  I have no splitters in the house.

New cables were run to the switch when we went from the old dish (on the roof) the the pole mounted 5LNB. It could of course be cables, but too many DVRs (including those with fresh cables) are impacted. Could definitely be the switch.


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

This would probably be one of the only ways: http://www.everything2.com/index.pl?node_id=826839

Actually there is one other way. If you are in the military and you are shipped out to Iraq they will let you out of your contract (but you have to send them copies of the deployment papers).





njblackberry said:


> How do I get out of it?...


----------



## kroche22 (Jul 22, 2008)

njblackberry said:


> I am NOT a do it yourselfer. I don't align dishes or check switches. I just want it to work (need a computer network - that's no problem).


Is there a local satellite contractor that could trouble shoot it for you?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You mention a multiswitch. Verify it is the correct wideband Zinwell WB68. Older switches will not work with the new HD.

Try bypassing the multiswitch. Use barrel connectors and cross connect the two lines to the DVR directly to two of the lines coming from the dish. Try all 4 of the lines from the dish in pairs.

Good luck. DirecTV HD does work, and works very well. Once they find and fix your problem, you should expect to enjoy a lot of new HD. It is unfortunate you are having so much trouble getting to that point.

Carl


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

kroche22 said:


> Is there a local satellite contractor that could trouble shoot it for you?


Very few locally; we used one to do the original install and I had the same one come out to fit out the basement. Called them; they are going to call back Monday.


----------



## tds4182 (Jul 17, 2003)

carl6 said:


> You mention a multiswitch. Verify it is the correct wideband Zinwell WB68. Older switches will not work with the new HD.
> 
> Try bypassing the multiswitch. Use barrel connectors and cross connect the two lines to the DVR directly to two of the lines coming from the dish. Try all 4 of the lines from the dish in pairs.
> 
> ...


Ditto what carl6 said. Bypass the multi-switch and hook the bypassed lines up to your HR unit. Go into the menu and go through satellite set up again.

That should get you a HD picture on that unit unless your dish is so badly out of alignment that it can't see the satellite(s).

Sorry for all your trouble and good luck!


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice and help; I will wait for a professional to come out and take a look. It's just not something I want to get started with. Especially today, with Hanna right over us (oh, Rain Fade?)...


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

How many times have you called D*, and how many times has someone come out? How long has it been since you upgraded and then you started having problems? I think if you have had a big number of problems and people out you should be able to get out of your contract if D* doesn't deliver for you. I'm not going to tell you to check anything because you said you don't want to, but I would get those instances all together for some ammo in case you do need it. 

Hopefully emailing that person will take care of the problem for you.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

I really have no desire to switch - I just want it to work.

Hopefully we can get the right people out this week to fix it.

Surprisingly, in the middle of heavy rainstorms, I am getting the best signals (still terrible) that I've had in days. 99(c) is still all zeroes (as are some other satellites) but at least I can view some channels.


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

Waiting for the 'pro' is like winning the lottery. The folks D* contracts to are clueless. They don't pay these contractors much money so you get the bottom of the barrel. I would try bypassing the multiswitch, it really is easy. 

As for your issues I know what your going through. I am getting pretty fed up also. I had a friend realign my 'pro aligned D*' dish because D* could not get it over 60. My friend got it to high 80's/low 90's. I still get super pixaleted video when I record on Tuner 2 for Mpeg4 stuff. They are coming next week to replace whatever is broke. Well it will be interesting to see what they do...... Considering all the tuner 2 issues on these forums I don't think D* knows what the issue is.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

They came.
They saw.
They conquered (I hope).

Two gentlemen came out this morning - on time. They checked the dish alignment and signals (very strong). They checked the switch. Several bad ports.

They replaced the switched two cascaded WB68s (fine with me) and all signals are > 95. Just a slight bit better.

Very pleased with their work.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Sounds good! Keep us up to date


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

njblackberry said:


> They came.
> They saw.
> They conquered (I hope).
> 
> ...


Stay on here to long and you will end up like us. Realighning our dishes in the middle of the night to get better signals levels on new satellites that aren't even broadcasting channels yet!:lol:  Can't wait for D12!:hurah:


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Almost there!

Think it's unhealthy that I've printed out the fantastic Transponder/Channel work done by some folks here so I can reference it   

Superb support forum. Both techs yesterday referred to DBSTALK.COM by name. Very impressive.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for keeping us posted. I have been pulling for you all along.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Back to the Future.

99(c) is all zeros. 
119 odd transponders all zero. Evens in the mid 70s.
103(c) odd transponders all zero. Evens in the 20s and 30s.

One DVR has lost local HD; another has local HD (so at least I have SOME HD fooball).

Multiswitches replaced two weeks ago.

Another e-mail sent. This is ridiculous.


----------



## GutBomb (Jun 17, 2004)

njblackberry said:


> Back to the Future.
> 
> 99(c) is all zeros.
> 119 odd transponders all zero. Evens in the mid 70s.
> ...


have they ever replaced your BBCs? (The little gray things that go between your receiver and the dish)


----------



## Jared701 (Sep 9, 2008)

where is your multiswitch? this reminds me a lot of what was happening to my parents with time warner cable. It turned out to be squirrels eating through part of the line. Could some animal be destroying your multiswitch from outside for some odd reason?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Jared701 said:


> where is your multiswitch? this reminds me a lot of what was happening to my parents with time warner cable. It turned out to be squirrels eating through part of the line. Could some animal be destroying your multiswitch from outside for some odd reason?


Back in the day I ordered a Mike Tyson PPV through the cable co here and it was not coming in. They sent someone out and there was a box on the line out by the telephone pole that the guy said was water tight. Then he opened it up and dumped the water out and the PPV was fine after that lol.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Jared701 said:


> where is your multiswitch? this reminds me a lot of what was happening to my parents with time warner cable. It turned out to be squirrels eating through part of the line. Could some animal be destroying your multiswitch from outside for some odd reason?


The multiswitch is inside my attic; no animals. It was just replaced two weeks ago when DirecTV said the old multiswitch had bad ports.



GutBomb said:


> have they ever replaced your BBCs? (The little gray things that go between your receiver and the dish)


I doubt this is the problem because I have three HD DVRs and all three show the same behavior. The BBCs would have to have gone bad on all three? Too much of a coincidence.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Sounds like you need your dish realigned. Anyway you can tweak it yourself?


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

The other problem I have seen is the installers don't tighten up the dish very well. My neighbors fell apart a week after install. The installers are really bad news.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

Just curious, did Ellen Filipiak ever answer your email?
She never answered a friend of mine's email about billing nightmares and FIVE installer trips to try and get HD working.

Friend had ordered D* HD on my recommendation. 
*Never* again!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

arxaw said:


> Just curious, did Ellen Filipiak ever answer your email?
> She never answered a friend of mine's email about billing nightmares and FIVE installer trips to try and get HD working.
> 
> Friend had ordered D* HD on my recommendation.
> *Never* again!


I was answered by someone from the VP office when I emailed Ellen Filipiak. I have a direct phone number to the VP office if you want it. Let me know.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

I have it. They answered the first time and called back yesterday. I wasn't home. Will call tomorrow. 

When the last set of installers came out, they said the dish alignment was fine.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

joshjr said:


> I was answered by someone from the VP office when I emailed Ellen Filipiak. I have a direct phone number to the VP office if you want it. Let me know.


Don't need it. They contacted a local TV station who in turn, contacted D*, got them out of their contract and they're now with Dish + OTA-HD.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If your dish is loose, the wind could blow it into alignment, and change direction and blow it back out...Easy to check, go wiggle it left and right a little bit, should be able to tell if it moves. (It shouldn't budge).

Parents had this problem, and I found an intermittant coax connector on the lnb side of the multiswitch.

In any case, let us know what they find this time.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

I think you should call the person back and tell them if they can't get it right this time you they should cancel your contract and not charge you anything. You can state the fact you have had all of these problems and x number of visits and the problem is still not fixed.

Or have they re-wire your entire house.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

njblackberry said:


> I have it. They answered the first time and called back yesterday. I wasn't home. Will call tomorrow.
> 
> When the last set of installers came out, they said the dish alignment was fine.


*Make* them prove to you the alignment is just fine. If it is (you get 85-90+ across the board including on 99c and 103c) then you're ok (in fact, check that now). If it is good then have them replace your LNB because unless you have bad luck with the new switch then you either have:
1) Bad cable
2) Bad/loose connector
3) Bad LNB

Replacing the LNB is the easiest thing to do besides tightening all connectors you can get to.

Replaced my LNB and all my problems went away.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks - when they left all signals were in the 90s with a lot of 100s, including 99(c). I am going to ask for new LNBs.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

It could be the LNB .. there have been some folks here that have had intermittent problems like this and replacing the LNB solved the problem.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Doug - and everyone - for the suggestions. Repair team is scheduled to be out tomorrow afternoon and I'll ask that they replace the LNB.. Sounds completely logical to me.


----------



## kevred9 (Jul 18, 2008)

joshjr said:


> I was answered by someone from the VP office when I emailed Ellen Filipiak. I have a direct phone number to the VP office if you want it. Let me know.


The VP's office is very nice to deal with. It is unfortunate that it usually takes so much pain to finally get treated nicely.


----------

